# Griffin Has Arrived



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Finally gave up on the brass/copper radiator & after much deliberation decided on Griffin.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's beautiful. Really adds class! And... why did we decide on Griffin? Things aught to run much cooler, right? Sure looks nice. Makes me want to switch mine out, too.


----------



## JG'SGTO (Nov 21, 2013)

That's Pretty. Looks sharp.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

I chose Griffin primarily because they claim to manufacture all their own parts & because they have 1.25 inch tubes. Originally, I crossed them off the list because they used epoxy but after chatting with Tom (the owner) he explained to me that the epoxy was used in addition to weld at the tube to header joint. 

I looked at Champion, best price & great warranty but they had tubes were 0.75 inch. Rodney Red was a close second, price was about $100 or so cheaper than Griffin but tubes were 1.0 inch. Mark 7 would have been a great radiator, loved talking with those guys but they were about $400 more than the Griffin (I paid about $675 for the Griffin by ordering thru Summit and having it drop shipped).

Bottom line, it was about quality & tube size. In my research I became convinced that 1.25 inch tubes were the minimum I wanted. Two core also became important in an aluminum as I became convinced that more cores equals more air restriction. No science, just a lot of forum reading.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess... in a sense...one could call this a review. Be that as it seems, it's so awesome to listen to an individual who allows himself to be the guinea pig and try out a product that we all might be interested in either now or at a time down the road. Especially a product as expensive at this one.

As far as I'm concerned, it was a great review and perfect explanation behind a product that I'm personally, very interested in. That's one of the things about this website/forum that I enjoy. Conversing and learning about products, lessons learned, and reasearch before the purchase and then again post, especially when it comes to GTO's that find us all so fascinated and addicted to.

Thank you, 'Koppster'. Great review and great story. I'm saving this thread for a later use in time. As they say "Very Interesting"!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, Rick! Looks like a perfect fit, too. Never knew your '64 had a red interior....I love cameo '64's with the red gut! And that pinstripe tops it off. Nice ride. Let us know how well the new rad works.
Jeff


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I will follow up on the actual performance of the radiator. As you know, I am putting a 19.5 inch clutch fan on it too & I had to order the larger shroud for it yesterday.

I never noticed before but the car had the smaller (15.5 inch core) shroud & the 17.5 inch fan. The old brass/copper was leaking as well & I had replaced the water pump last year so I'm hoping for much improved cooling system.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When you put the standard 17.5-18" fan next to a 19.5" fan you will be amazed at the size difference.....the AC fan appears about 30% bigger. My '65, having come with trips but no AC has the original 4 row Harrison radiator, and it's a 15.5" tall core. Only the AC cars had the 17.5" cores. I simply modified an AC shroud t fit my big fan.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeff...I'm pretty excited about the upgrades, hope to have it on the road within the next 2 weeks...easy work, just waiting on parts. The only thing I have never liked about this car is the temps would creep up to 210-ish in stop & go traffic. I'm hoping this will make all that history.

To clarify, the brass/copper radiator was a 17.5 inch core, just had the wrong (15.5) shroud & fan.

Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep....you and I are dealing with the same summer temps: well over 100 but with low humidity....'a dry heat'. I seem to remember that the HD cooling in '64 was a 17.5" core, AC or not. It got shorter the next year. My 'coolest' running GTO is my '67....because it has a light and no gauge! No light, no worries!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I was very happy this past summer on the Power Tour with the Beast. The line getting into the track in Memphis was brutal. It took well over an hour, at idle, moving 5 feet or so every few minutes, to get into the track and get to a parking spot. It was hot, it was humid, and both sides of the road were littered with overheated hot rods that had been forced to pull off to the side, shut down, and try to cool off. The Beast kept its cool - even with the a/c running - and never went above 200 degrees. I figure if it will handle that, it'll handle just about anything.










Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No Doubt....the humidity really puts the hurt on a cooling system with high temps.....pretty cool to be able to crawl along in a black car, windows up, and run cool, though.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeff/Bear/All

Take a look at the pics below. I worry about the relationship of the new fan in the new shroud. My pea brain thinks it's okay but I know it is a bad thing if the fan goes too far in to the shroud. 

What do you experts think?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ideally, you want the fan blades half in and half out. From the photos it doesn't look like you're very far from having that. As long as you've got good clearance between the fan and the radiator itself, you're probably in fine shape. The "proof in the pudding" so to speak is how well it cools.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Mr. Bear said. I've even heard 3/4 out, 1/4 in. Yours is opposite. I would drive the car and see how it does. Probably going to be just fine.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Update:

Installed & working. Had to replace the clutch that came with the new 19.5 inch fan with a Hayden severe duty clutch.

I have a question:

When I let the car sit & idle it creeps up to 195; however, when I rev it up it cools back down quickly. What's really interesting is when I take it on the road it drops down to what I think is about 160/70 (my gauge only shows 100, 195 and 280) and stays there (thermostat 180 and it works). Anyway, the question is whether or not it is normal with a clutch fan to get hotter when sitting and idling than when operating?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, normal. It's spinning at a lower speed and pulling less air, with the clutch engaged or not. As long as it stays below 225 or so, nothing to worry about. And you're a _long _way from 225!!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

If in the future to lower temps. I would have ditched the clutch fan , use a large pitch flex fan [ they do not make any noise ] the idle problem getting hot tells me you need more air to move @ idle , not in motion . You should have ordered the 66 GTO rad. as the upper hose is on the driver side for better cooling / circulation .


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Update:
> 
> Installed & working. Had to replace the clutch that came with the new 19.5 inch fan with a Hayden severe duty clutch.
> 
> ...


Question: Is your water pump plate clearance right?

Bear


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Allpawl, thanks but not sure the 195 at idle is a problem, just a different temp than when drving. In hindsight, it was actually a kind of dumb question, only makes sense that the car would run cooler when driving given the increased airflow. 

Bear, I changed the pump & timing cover last year, I got the plate as close to the impeller as possible, did not measure but it was very close.

Thanks
Rick


----------

